# Digital Camera not showing up on dock/desktop.



## fieldwork (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi-I am looking for tech support on a Concord Digi camera, purchased about 2 years ago. I can't seem to locate them on the web. 
I am running MAC Panther 10.3.4
When I plug in my camera to the USB port it is not showing up on my desktop--I've tried opening it in IPhoto but it seems the computer doesn't see it, even though the camera light goes on. THis is a new problem. I have no problems with my other devices such as the video camera and my mouse/printer are working fine in the USB ports. BUT--I am currently running off my firewire drive. So could this be the problem? Do I need to get a firewire/USB cable adapter and try that? IS there any easy way to get my pictures off the camera? I didn't buy extra memory for it--they're all on the internal memory. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I found www.concordcam.com but it won't open for me. Also found someone on another forum asking abut them and this link was posted but I can't get it to open either so either the site is down or something is wrong on my end.

http://www.concordcam.com/support/support.htm


----------



## fieldwork (Dec 18, 2004)

yes it won't open for me either--bummer. oh well. i am wondering how I should troubleshoot the problem. I guess I'll try on another computer first and then try a USB/firewire adapter and see if that works. otherwise, it's probably the camera that's not working. i guess. cheers!


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Has this camera worked with this mac before? If it's not a "pc only" camera, you may need a patch for the software to work with Panther. Try it on other computer, with a different OS, and see if it works there.
Good luck!


----------



## notmom (Jan 5, 2005)

That web address doesn't work for me either. It's now concord-camera instead of concordcam. Hope that helps!


----------



## dicky14 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a similar probem with my Fujitsu finepix camera which I wanted to use as a wbcam for video linking. It says it works as a webcam but when you read all the fine print you learn that it only works with PCs and not MacIntosh. Since then I have purchased a logitech webcam but cannot get it to work with iChat. Logitech say it works with OS X but I cannot getit to work and it is driving me nuts. Any helpful advice would be appreciated.

Dicky14


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

dicky14.........
Have you tried it with other software (other than iChat)? Try it with Yahoo chat, or with ICQ chat. There are programs like iVisit (free download) and iSpQ (free to try), that it may work with too. It's possible that it'll work with OSX and not with iChat. Give one of these others a try, and let us know what happens.
Good luck!


----------



## dicky14 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have solved my problem by running two programmes. I use skype for voice communication and Yahoo messanger for the video bit. This combination works well although the pictures are a litttle jerky. It would be nice to have single package that would do both. Many thanks for the comments.


----------

